# Bo'ness Hillclimb 2011



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Just to let you guys now the 3rd Bo'ness hillclimb is coming up this weekend, cant beat watching MK1 Escorts sliding around and hitting hay bails. Brilliant day out and theres a beer tent lol what more could you want. Cars and beer!!!:thumb:

http://www.bonesshillclimb.org.uk/

Look out for me i'll have my sony camera and a midget mate with me.:wave:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Went last year wasn't overly impressed to be fair, but will go again this year though.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

does this cost to get in?and is it really worth 50 quid in petrol too see?..lol thats sounds so miserable.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

robtech said:


> does this cost to get in?and is it really worth 50 quid in petrol too see?..lol thats sounds so miserable.


£10.00 for an adult, Saturday or Sunday entry.
£15.00 for an adult weekend ticket.

Steve


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

maybe not 50 quid in petrol lol but its well worth a tenner entrance fee lol


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Went last year wasn't overly impressed to be fair, but will go again this year though.


Doune Hillclimb is a good weekend out :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Clark @ PB said:


> Doune Hillclimb is a good weekend out :thumb:


ah cool just looked it up, deffo will be gettin along to that seems a far better variety of cars also :thumb:


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Gonna come down on sat with the boys for a couple of hours , but my mates taking my Capri down on Sunday as our Capri club has a stand there and I'm working


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Few guys from the MLR are regulars at doune. 

700 and 810 bhp Evo's make for good viewing along with various other nice cars.

Might pop along to Bo'ness on Saturday weather permitting


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

evobaz said:


> Few guys from the MLR are regulars at doune.
> 
> 700 and 810 bhp Evo's make for good viewing along with various other nice cars.
> 
> Might pop along to Bo'ness on Saturday weather permitting


Donald's 5 is mental!!


----------

